

List of Resources for Learning Ruby - rjsamson

An earlier hn post about learning Ruby (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4068633) got me thinking and since I haven't seen a good list of Ruby learning resources all together in one place in a while I put together a few of what I think are some of the better resources, in no particular order - most are just ruby, a few are for Rails. I'm sure I've missed a few good ones so let me know what those are.<p>(1) tryruby.org<p>(2) <i>The Bastard's Book of Ruby</i> http://ruby.bastardsbook.com/<p>(3) Pragmatic Studio Ruby Course - http://pragmaticstudio.com/ruby<p>(4) <i>Eloquent Ruby</i> by Russ Olsen<p>(5) http://www.rubymonk.com/<p>(6) http://www.rubykoans.com/<p>(7) <i>Metaprogramming Ruby</i> by Paolo Perrotta<p>(8) codeschool.com<p>(9) Michael Hartl's Rails Tutorial- http://ruby.railstutorial.org/<p>(10) <i>The Rails 3 Way</i> by Obie Fernandez<p>(11) http://www.railscasts.com
======
danso
I know that tryruby is based off of why's guide, but here's his great book in
HTML form

[http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-
guide/book/chapter-1.htm...](http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-
guide/book/chapter-1.html)

I'd also recommend Zed's book as a place to do some exercises. It is pretty
much a straight port of his Python book, so you won't learn the idioms, but
it's still well structure

<http://ruby.learncodethehardway.org/>

~~~
rjsamson
Ah - I knew I was forgetting something! why's book is a must read for sure.

